# Anyone use Wise Rep?



## campfire (Oct 8, 2007)

Anyone have any experience with Wise Rep or anything like it?

WiseRep.com


----------



## ehinchman (Sep 17, 2008)

I think it's a scam. Search Google. You, me, and everyone one else who sells ANYTHING has been contacted by them. Very clever though...


----------



## healthman (Dec 16, 2009)

Do not use Wise Rep at all my dad used this company and they lock you into a contract for 6 months charging you money with NO results. 

Regards,
www.AdrianMathews.com


----------



## avernfish (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't know if it is a spam.


----------



## Reckless Tees (Feb 24, 2007)

its a scam for sure.


----------



## scarface1899 (Aug 7, 2008)

guys it's very simple:
1. look at about us -> is there an address NO
2. look at contact -> is there an address NO

when it is not a scam you have no problem with showing your address etc, NO address means BAD people.


----------

